# The "free" or "fixer upper" horse and newbies an expensive but common mistake.



## Wallee (Mar 7, 2012)

Very well said! If your scared to ride it at the sellers house... Your going to be just as scared to ride it at your own. I have seen many many people purchase horses cause they are pretty and they never ride them because they are scared of the horse. Common sense is a very beneficial thing to have!


----------



## Turndial (Jan 14, 2012)

Nicely said HerdBound. I have a question for you though.

In a few years, I am moving to a country that has no regard for horses as anything more than on a racetrack. When we move there, it will be my first opportunity to own a horse. 

The problem is, I have been doing my homework and all there are on offer are OTTB's or horribly abused animals (some that rarely see the light of day). 

There are a few rescue centre's - run by non-locals - but nowhere I have seen to actually purchase a good 'been there done that' horse that a beginner would need.

What does one do in such a situation? 

Import costs are far too high to consider as well.


----------



## Prinella (Jul 12, 2011)

Turndial, perhaps you could volunteer at the rescue get yourself known and build your own knowledge until you're at the point where you can handle more horse.

Herd bound great post!


----------



## herdbound (Aug 30, 2010)

Turndial said:


> The problem is, I have been doing my homework and all there are on offer are OTTB's or horribly abused animals (some that rarely see the light of day).
> 
> There are a few rescue centre's - run by non-locals - but nowhere I have seen to actually purchase a good 'been there done that' horse that a beginner would need.


Not all OTTB's are bad  Working at the rescue would be extremely rewarding for you too and give you a lot of skills that you will need in handling & caring for your own horse PLUS you get the benefit of getting to know the horses on a personal level...you never know one of them may be suited to your needs. I volunteered last summer and I got to ride all kinds of horses it was amazing. One of the best summers of my life. That is where I would start.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

I agree with you! 
Part of the problem lies with people thinking they are more experienced than they are.

Recently there was a court case where a woman went to try a 'free' horse. The owner had sent it to someone to get rid of for free, and he advertised the gelding as a problem horse, stating that it could really buck for no apparent reason. 
The woman rode it and the horse dropped her on the way back to the stables and then trod on her face. She tried to sue for damages (she has had major reconstruction on her face) It was refused in the first and appeal court, judges stating that anyone getting on such a horse is taking a risk and is therefore responsible for their own safety.


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Great post. This rings of 'Three months ago my horse was well mannered and lovely to ride when I bought him, now he bucks me off or rears all the time etc'

I bought Duffy last June. I didn't realise at the time how much work it was. I would NEVER buy a skinny horse again. Sorry, but I can't deal with the tears, and the money and work it requires. I love my mare to bits, but 9 months down the line, its been so much hard work and unpredicatble.

Also, there is the thing that people buy these horses that need fixing up seem lovely, and then when they get fitter the personality change is astounding. Or the health problems that come with it. 

There are plenty of horses out there, you just need to take the time to find the right one.


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Foxhunter said:


> I agree with you!
> Part of the problem lies with people thinking they are more experienced than they are.
> 
> Recently there was a court case where a woman went to try a 'free' horse. The owner had sent it to someone to get rid of for free, and he advertised the gelding as a problem horse, stating that it could really buck for no apparent reason.
> The woman rode it and the horse dropped her on the way back to the stables and then trod on her face. She tried to sue for damages (she has had major reconstruction on her face) It was refused in the first and appeal court, judges stating that anyone getting on such a horse is taking a risk and is therefore responsible for their own safety.


 
I posted a news article about this and we had a sort of mini debate about what is right and wrong, the dangers of trying 'free' horses etc !!:lol:


----------



## herdbound (Aug 30, 2010)

DuffyDuck I think it is great that you did put the effort into bringing one back...that is awesome! BUT for someone who is just starting out bringing one back that is poor or down in weight can be overwhelming. It is a long, tedious, and has to be done exactly right or you can kill the horse easily  PLUS as you mentioned a starved down horse acts a lot different than one who is healthy. If you take on a starved horse who is weak and thus acts calm and docile once he feels good again you may find out you are in way over your head. A "project horse" like that is not for a beginner. I feel sorry for the starved, neglected horses just as anyone else does but you really need to know a lot about equine nutrition and general health in order to save one...that usually comes from owning and caring for horses for awhile. I am sure there are some lovely "free" horses out there BUT I think for a beginner it is better to save up your money until you can afford a well trained, well mannered animal, even if it takes you longer than you would like. It is soooo worth the investment.


----------



## fkonidaris (Jan 26, 2012)

I will have to admit, I jumped the gun when it came to buying my first horse. I was so excited and let me heart get in the way of my head. I drove three hours in the evening to Ohio to see Freedom. Rode her in this girl's backyard trying to avoid the volleyball net, trampoline, treehouse, and tree. The poor horse was kept in a garage with no bedding, no hay, and no other horses. I couldn't walk away. She was definitely not a newby's horse, but I couldn't leave and say no. Two weeks later, she was UTD and passed coggins and on her way to PA. I will have had her for three months on the 17th and must say she's been a lot of work and a lot of money, but it has been worth it! I've tapped into my savings and have been budgeting myself a little more, but when she comes up to me and just nuzzles me, it's like she's saying thank you and it melts my heart.


----------



## herdbound (Aug 30, 2010)

Lol sounds like your learning what the phrase "horse poor" means all to well  got to love a story that turns out good


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

herdbound said:


> If you buy outside of your skill you will regret it as soon as it comes time to start actually enjoying the horse.


HB, I have to disagree with you on this. It greatly depends on owner and a horse.


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

DuffyDuck said:


> There are plenty of horses out there, you just need to take the time to find the right one.


 
NEVER look at a horse in the eye when looking to buy!! They will sucker you in everytime.


----------



## herdbound (Aug 30, 2010)

kitten_Val said:


> HB, I have to disagree with you on this. It greatly depends on owner and a horse.


Almost every phone call I get about a horse misbehaving is from someone who bought outside their skill level. And a lot of them bought "pretty" instead of "dependable". People buy a horse thinking about what they are going to look like on it, unfortunately getting on it is a whole different ball game than imagining getting on it. I just went out to a ladies house who adopted an Arabian who is 8 and a QH who is 23 from a local rescue. She is leery about getting on the QH even. The Arabian is a wonderful horse BUT she does typical Arabian things. She snorts at new smells, she is very springy in her step, she is a little more go than whoa. But she is BEAUTIFUL and because she is so pretty this woman just had to have her. The horse once saddled continually refused to stand still...this is not uncommon for horses to do, it is a bad habit but it can be fixed. Now for a beginner a horse that is snorting around, whirling madly in circles the thought of getting on it is frightening. For me who rides a lot of horses, not so scary. This horse is just being an excited, not ridden enough, horse/brat. So I got up on her, rode her in the pasture, and the lady was thrilled to see the horse ridden. She just thought it was the cats meow. I evaluated the horse told her what to do with her. Told her the horse is a mover...even at a walk you feel like you are at a trot...I loved the horse but I also feel comfortable with moving at a faster pace than a beginner may. To make a long story short I was out there about a month ago...she still won't get on her and the lady is coming to swap her a more laid back horse.


----------



## fkonidaris (Jan 26, 2012)

Well, my mare is stubborn, spooky, and snorts...a lot, but she's being professionally trained ($$$), and well taken care of ($$$), spoiled beyond belief ($$$$$), and extremely well loved (priceless). She's loving her fellow herdmates and loves having room to run, and is being exercised and worked daily. She went from being scared of everything and everyone to learning trust and respect. She's got a long ways to go, but has come so far in such a short amount of time. It's been frustrating at times watching some of my friends just get up and ride or head out on trail and we can't go (yet), but I know we will eventually get there and time and patience are two things I have a lot of. Money...I wouldn't have done it if I couldn't afford it. I made sure to do my research well in advance and very thoroughly to better my budget and make sure I wasn't going to go outside my means. I'm glad I can afford the professional training! I noticed a difference in her after just a few days of her being worked with. I'm also glad I'm confident as she's done some things that would scare some newbys, but I am never over confident as she's still an animal with a mind of her own...


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

herdbound said:


> Almost every phone call I get about a horse misbehaving is from someone who bought outside their skill level.


I'm not arguing it's untrue. :wink: I'm just saying it's not _always _true: there are exceptions out there. I'm not trying to encourage people to buy horses beyond their abilities (yes, I do think it's not smart), but for some (should I say very few?) people it still works out.


----------



## AmazinCaucasian (Dec 10, 2010)

When I was younger, I bought outside my skill level. I was called to shoe and trim horses outside my skill level too. Well at times it wasn't pretty, and I made mistakes and got scraped up and bruised, but I think I'm a better horseman for it. You have to make mistakes and learn from them. Yes it's dangerous, and I Don't like seeing kids handling or riding horses they aren't ready for, but eventually you have to step up and take a challenge or else your skill level and knowledge will plateau. If I'd have only taken on gentle user-friendly horses, I would be good at handling and riding broke horses, but I'd also be one-dimensional.


----------



## herdbound (Aug 30, 2010)

AmazinCaucasian said:


> When I was younger, I bought outside my skill level. I was called to shoe and trim horses outside my skill level too. Well at times it wasn't pretty, and I made mistakes and got scraped up and bruised, but I think I'm a better horseman for it. You have to make mistakes and learn from them. Yes it's dangerous, and I Don't like seeing kids handling or riding horses they aren't ready for, but eventually you have to step up and take a challenge or else your skill level and knowledge will plateau. If I'd have only taken on gentle user-friendly horses, I would be good at handling and riding broke horses, but I'd also be one-dimensional.


True you do eventually move up. There is a trick to it though and I guess it does depend on your own personality. I have never been afraid to try something new AND if someone says "you can do that" I say "Oh watch me do it"  But alot of people aren't like that. Some people really enjoy the "thought" of horses and are disappointed in the "reality" of horses  I like to see people enjoying their horses. I really hate when they spend most of their time on the other side of the fence, or worse getting bullied around. Cause if there is one thing I know about a horse...it is they KNOW when you are outclassed and they WILL exploit it whole-heartedly to their advantage. The "free" or "cheap" horse who is just a pity case that you take on just cause you feel sorry for it is a BIG gamble. Like another poster said...you end up having to get a good trainer ($$$$)...if it has anything abnormal going on healthwise you got vet bills ($$$$)...if they haven't taken care of its nutritional needs they probably didn't worry to much about having its feet done ($$$$)...that "free horse" can add up to costing more in the long run than just buying what you need straight up. A true money pit.


----------



## Dragonrider (Jan 22, 2012)

My horse is a rehab project who was going to slaughter, but after 30+ years in horses I saw the potential in him and thought he was worth the effort. I knew we could be in for a long, expensive, time consuming road. Cheap can be expensive if you can't train/retrain yourself. 

I know a gal who got a rescue from a similar "rescue from slaughter" situation as her first horse. He put her in the hospital the first time she tried to get on him. She could use professional help, but it will probably cost double what she paid for the horse for a month's worth of training. And then you have the hospital bill, time missed at work, board for 8 months on a horse you can't ride...

It is tempting to "save" all these poor horses and goodness knows there are plenty out there. But for many it is worth spending a little more for a horse you can enjoy right away if you don't go into the situation of a fixer upper horse with wide open eyes and a lot of preparation.


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

I wonder how much the pepperoni guy has contributed to this problem of new riders/horse owners being completely overfaced........


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

Turndial said:


> Nicely said HerdBound. I have a question for you though.
> 
> In a few years, I am moving to a country that has no regard for horses as anything more than on a racetrack. When we move there, it will be my first opportunity to own a horse.
> 
> ...


What country are you moving to? If there are horses there you can find a well broke one. You may have to pay a mint or look really hard but you can find them.


----------



## corgi (Nov 3, 2009)

I am living proof that newbies and free horses are potential disasters. The first free horse I looked at, bucked me off the moment I sat in the saddle. I landed on the round pen fence and was lucky I didn't shatter my arm. It is 5 months later and I think the scar is here to stay.

The second free horse ( I hadn't yet learned my lesson) bucked me off on our 4th
ride and I ended up in the ER with a broken rib...and I later developed pneumonia as a complication. That "free" horse ended up costing more more in medical bills than the purchase price of the calm, sane horse I ended up buying.

Lesson learned.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

mildot said:


> I wonder how much the pepperoni guy has contributed to this problem of new riders/horse owners being completely overfaced........


Please, lets not start another "anti-PP" discussion! I'm not his fan, but we had similar discussions in past and every time it went hot causing thread to be closed. Plus bunch of other NH trainers out there selling "DVDs for beginners" and all about "you can do it yourself" (just to be fair).


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

1 - I bought well outside my skill level. That was an error, but for someone new to riding, it is easy. My mare was described as well-broken, perfect for a beginner rider. 4 years later, the trainer I hired concluded she had never been broken for much more than leading with a rope, and that I had as few injuries as I do because she is actually a very sweet horse by nature.

My advice now to any new rider/buyer is to hire someone who knows horses to find a horse for you. The good news for me is that my mare was, in one way, perfect for me. She has tons of personality, and seeks engagement with her rider. I am now fascinated by horses because of her. And in return, the trainer who has worked with us says I'm one of the few people she has worked with who would keep her and try to learn.

2 - There are definitely good horses out there for free. I got one in December, over my objections. The woman giving my daughter lessons knew of a mustang pony that was free to a good home...and time was turning that into 'free for whoever hauls him away'. My wife decided to take him, and 2 days later the instructor delivered "Cowboy" to our house. With tack. Free.

He is an excellent little (13 hands) horse. 14 years old, BLM mustang, experienced, good-natured, likes people, will gallop if you ask but content to walk if you do not. He'll refuse to go faster than he thinks is safe on a trail, but will gallop under my 175 lbs when the footing is good.

My wife stopped all riding a few years back after I got hurt on my mare. Yesterday, I rode my mare for the second time in years off our property and out in the desert. The trainer I hired was on our Appy, while my wife rode the little mustang. It was her third time on a horse in 3 years, and she returned with a huge smile. By the time we got back, she was confident that Cowboy would take care of himself (and thus her). She now wants to start riding regularly in our arena, and out on trails with others - on Cowboy. You couldn't pay her to get on my mare. But Cowboy is one of those level-headed horses who thinks nothing good comes from a rider getting hurt. He seems to believe happy rider = food, water & maybe a treat sometimes.

BTW - when the equine dentist came out and did his teeth, she offered to buy him for her niece based on his behavior. Not bad for a free horse.

All that said, I'd recommend someone new to horses be willing to spend extra to get a well-broke horse. The difficulty is in assessing the personality of a horse you haven't lived with. A horse can be a wonderful creature with one owner, and turn into a nightmare for an inexperienced owner. I think my horses are uncommonly well behaved, but some of that is because of how my family and I treat horses. If spoiled or treated roughly, any of the three would get ugly within months.


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

The problem isn't _only_ buying outside your skill level; that can be a challenging and rewarding experience.

The problem is mostly people's over-inflated, erroneous, falsely held high opinions of their skill level, a disinclination to recognize what they are/aren't capable of and reluctance to learn where appropriate.

If I never took on a horse that was outside my skill level, I sure would have never got a job track riding. And no one else would either.


----------



## lilbit11011 (Apr 15, 2010)

*sigh* I learned the hard way that a "cheap" or "free" animal is NEVER that way for long...lol. Romeo was a "cheap" horse that I took in as a favor to a person I knew. The amount of money and time I have put into him to get him into good shape is far beyond what I expected. Juliet, well I paid $5.00 to get her and well into the the hundreds getting her together. There will be much more to come to finish training Juliet and keep them both in great shape. 

I remember someone stopped by to talk to us as some friends and I were riding. They made the comment that they were thinking of getting a horse since they wanted to ride and "they just sit in a field and eat right?". Needless to say we all had a long chat with them over just what we had each spent in the last 6 mos on the horse we were riding. They changed their minds real fast then....lol.


----------



## herdbound (Aug 30, 2010)

I think this is one of those "easy to make" mistakes. I mean there are some really pretty horses out there that are free or next to free. And when someone offers one to you it's kinda like to good to be true...and unfortunately it often is. I know people who didn't have the room for a horse, didn't know jack squat about keeping, caring for, or handling horses BUT because someone gave them a horse which was probably worth about $100 IF that...they have since fenced in acreage, built a barn/tack room, got the saddle & stuff to ride it...probably somewhere in the thousands by now, and they STILL have yet to throw a leg over the thing. I think the whole "omg this is FREE thing" overwhelms people. Or worse they see a horse that is in bad shape, at a place that looks like a concentration camp for horses and think they will be the savior of the animal and it will love them for it in return. WRONG. Thats a whole other can of worms. 

Getting a horse should be an educated decision. No lie I have seen people do more research on what kind of dog they want to buy than what kind of horse they NEED to own. Mind boggling.


----------



## spirit88 (Jan 12, 2011)

My first horse as a kid was dead broke and very safe so i learned to ride on her. Then she got old and health problems required she be put down. I cryed for weeks over her my dad who wasnt a horse person decided to buy me a new horse. With hopes of cheering me up. I was suprized one day when dad took me to see my new horse beautiful ottb mare. She was way more horse then i knew how to handle but because i was fearless i rode her and survived. As time went on she and i got better and she got more sane but that wasnt without bruises on me and i ate dirt more then i care to tell. I was a stupid teenager i decided one day to get on this horse out in the pasture with no halter or lead rope. Jumped on her bareback and guess what she took off full speed across the pasture needless to say i fell off. Broken arm broken ribs and pretty black and blue from it. Now iv been in horses over thirty years and iam alot more carefull on what kind of horse i want . I sure know what i can handle and what i cant handle but as i get older i want horses that arent going to be crazy. The three i own now are nice easy going trail horses one was almost a free horse except i payed 50$ for him. Have way more then that in him now 8 years later was a rescue. I would never recomend a new to horses person buy unbroke or green broke horses. Theres a saying green on green makes black and blue.


----------



## Hickory67 (Feb 18, 2012)

I'll admit to anyone I bought above my skill level, mostly because I'm impulsive. My OTTB mare is quite over my head right now. However, I quickly realized my mistake and am taking measures to ensure I don't ruin her before I can ride her - like asking for help. I'm fortunate we have a great trainer and that I have many close friends who are experienced and accomplished horsepersons. She needs to be ridden - there's more than one who can ride her for me for the time being. As for me, I'm taking a step back and doing my learning on proven, well-broke horses.

I'll ride her eventually, but I'm not going to rush it - try to tone that impulsiveness down a bit. 

My next one - because I know there will be - will be an informed purchase


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

herdbound said:


> A horse is only worth as much as it’s training in my book. Training is like location in real estate. TRAINING, TRAINING, TRAINING…and often a well trained, pleasant, good mannered horse does NOT come cheap. They are what everyone is looking for. So if you are to take the gamble on the freebie, be aware that you could probably be investing in a trainer BEFORE you are going to get to enjoy it. And if you are just starting out with horses, a horse fresh out of training is NOT the horse you need. That horse is for an intermediate to advanced rider who is going to further develop the animal instead of unknowingly ruin it’s training. And if you are just starting out training a horse may be out of your range of skills.


I have seen this so many times, and I always tell people that if they want a horse _to ride_ (i.e. not be a project), spend a little more up front and you'll be much less frustrated (or disappointed or injured).

That said, there are places to find very ride-able, well trained free/low cost horses. No one that is in the horse business for the long haul can afford to keep taking a loss on selling their horses, so a good place that I always look for is a horse farm/ranch that has 'older' trail/lesson horses or well trained, seasoned mares that have been used as broodmares for a few years. In both these cases, the ranch/farm has already recouped their investment (and often more) in the training and care of the horse and as they rotate to younger stock you can often get very good deals (even 'free to good home') for a well behaved, experienced horse that you can ride from day one without spending a penny on training.


----------



## PerchiesKisses (Dec 6, 2010)

Well said Herdbound!

I'd like to add too that when you're going to look for a first horse have "goals" or a checklist for the horse. Be picky. The scariest thing I ever heard was from a friend of a friend who was looking for a first horse and I asked what she wanted to do and she said "whatever the horse wants to do" ... she proceeded to bombard me with about 15 ads from Kijiji all advertising horses that were free to good home or under $500. One lady was even willing to trailer her a $200 broken down 21-year-old mare for free 400 km.... 0.0

Know at least this when looking at a first horse:


What discipline do you intend for it _~ don't get a horse with heaves and then intend to do barrels with it._
How often do you intend to ride ~_ an older horse can be great if you're only riding once in a while, but it's not fair to the horse if you intend to ride every day. and vice versa too._
What is your skill level ~_ if you have 0 experience with horses I highly recommend taking lessons first before buying a horse. Go hang out at someone else's barn for a while, volunteer with the chores and LEARN... skill level isn't just riding but the day to day care as well. Do you know how to bridle? Do you know what a good farrier schedule is like? Can you recognize worms, thrush, and other ailments? _
Where do you intend to keep the horse ~ _boarding is a good idea for first time horse owners, as USUALLY the facility is experience with horses and there are often people around who can be asked for assistance. If you intend to keep it at home, do you have proper fencing, run-ins, and a good source of water. _
Are you financially able to support a horse ~ _if $1000-1500 (the going price of decent, grade, trained horses around here) is too much money, maybe it's time to re-evaluate the checkbooks and see if a horse really is in the budget. I'm not saying you have to be wealthy - I too live paycheck to paycheck some months - but a free horse - even the miracle horse who's healthy, trained, well-mannered one - cost money to keep._
These are just the things I thought of off the top of my head that were brought up with my conversation with this friend of a friend that scared the living daylights out of me when her answer to most of these questions I asked was "I don't know"... I offered to teach her more before she went to buy the horse.


----------



## herdbound (Aug 30, 2010)

PerchiesKisses thank you for the additional info...great points!


----------



## girllovesdressage (Feb 9, 2012)

herdbound said:


> Taking on the wrong horse is probably the most expensive & dangerous mistake you can make on the road to being an equestrian of any discipline...and the "free" horse can end up being the most expensive horse of all.
> 
> It is common sense that you would want a healthy animal so getting a vet on board to do an exam is always a great idea. Most people know to look at the hooves and to examine it for old scars, but the vet is going to be able to find things you can’t see with your naked eye. They will examine the eyes, the ears, listen to the heart to detect defects like murmurs ect and it may cost you a little bit to have them out but they can save you hundreds if not thousands of dollars in the long run by steering you clear of animals that have physical ailments that are going to be issues in their care. I always suggest a vet exam before ANY taking on any horse.
> 
> ...


 I agree completely! One should never try to out smart our common sense. Owning a horse can be an experience of a lifetime. However, the rider/owner must match the horse. Experience is priceless!


----------



## JavaLover (Nov 7, 2009)

My first horse was/is definitely quite the fixer-upper. When I got him, he was a skinny, skittish 9-year-old Off-Track Standardbred gelding who was free and I was a 15 year old girl. I don't regret it one bit. He has cost me quite a bit of money in groceries and a few farrier sessions a little more expensive than others due to some feet issues, but all in all he is an absolutely sweetheart of a horse. I have mostly been training him myself, but I'm lucky enough to have people at my local barn who know how to train horses. Plus, I've sent him away for a few months of professional training. Most "Free" horses aren't going to be the perfect, well-behaved, well-trained animals, but they are usually worth it if you're willing to try


----------



## herdbound (Aug 30, 2010)

JavaLover said:


> My first horse was/is definitely quite the fixer-upper. When I got him, he was a skinny, skittish 9-year-old Off-Track Standardbred gelding who was free and I was a 15 year old girl. I don't regret it one bit. He has cost me quite a bit of money in groceries and a few farrier sessions a little more expensive than others due to some feet issues, but all in all he is an absolutely sweetheart of a horse. I have mostly been training him myself, but I'm lucky enough to have people at my local barn who know how to train horses. Plus, I've sent him away for a few months of professional training. Most "Free" horses aren't going to be the perfect, well-behaved, well-trained animals, but they are usually worth it if you're willing to try


I am really glad it worked out for you! That is awesome. You really are blessed because in my experience it just seems far and few between that this happens. Alot of times people get the "free or almost free" horse because they think wow I can afford a horse and NOTHING about horses comes cheap.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Free horses are for people who are dedicated to their cause. Most have some sort of problem, not all, you might luck out. Worst case I seem to see is parents who are nagged by their children, "I want a horse, I want a horse"! Parents will try to comply by acquiring a horse as cheaply as possible. 99 times out of a 100, it does not work out, no one is happy, least of all the child who wanted to ride. Waste of time & effort, not to mention risk of injuries. The afore mentioned scenerio is the most painful to see and correct.


----------



## herdbound (Aug 30, 2010)

Not to mention the shady people who want to get out of the euthanasia and burial expense of a horse that is on it's last leg. I have seen people give away a horse on deaths door to a child or family who isn't aware of this and all they get is a bunch of vet bills and a little kid with a broken heart


----------



## ButterfliEterna (May 2, 2010)

waresbear said:


> Free horses are for people who are dedicated to their cause. Most have some sort of problem, not all, you might luck out.



This reminds me of FWDEquine's post. 

I also whole-heartedly agree. Mom's gelding has no known history. He's a sweetie on the ground but flips 180% when tacked up. Did I mention that he was sent from a neighbouring province as a problem horse and had suffered a broken nose at some point in his then, 7 years? He has flashy movement and listens like a dream in halter. Chester was plopped into the boarding herd with my girl Cerra who instantly fell in love with him. (Cause she's a sucker for geldings.)

My parents then decided that town wasn't the place for them and bought a nice-sized acreage. At this point, Cerra was the only horse and I began searching for a companion. (Enter Bailey.) The BO however, convinced my mother up and down about Chester. He's so gentle! And kind! And don't worry about the nose, he pulled back in a halter while being trailered. It's just cosmetic. You would be so good for him! (My mother has never ridden a horse in her life at this point in time.) He also had rear-feet issues and the story the rest of us BOARDERS were told was: "His previous owner was riding him and he freaked out, so she got rid of him."/"Owner's kids were riding and he freaked out, so she got rid of him to be safe." -- Already, different stories and events. FREE HORSE TO A GOOD HOME!

Yeah. No thanks. Dad bought a retired ranch horse for $2,300. He needed farrier work to repair the cracks in his hooves and is partially blind but is DEAD BROKE. I rode him a few times and then decided that Chester could use the exercise as well. No. He pinned his ears at the girth. He was spooky with the tack on, to the point where he spooked and ripped back in the tied halter. I lead him around instead with a bridle on, stop/turn/circle, etc. He is simply too much horse for me (and my parents). This is a free horse.

Cerra, hell, she stood there as I plunked the saddle on, adjusted it and yanked up the girth. (I wasn't exactly gentle with her... LOL) No halter on. And then followed me around for a bit. I bought her for $350 two years ago and since, the seller has expressed regret at selling her. She's got a heart of gold and I couldn't ask for a better attitude. If she had been free, I probably wouldn't have bought her... then again, we all have to take a chance at some point in our lives. Gotta keep things interesting.


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

I will first say, "Herbound I agree with 90% of what you and everyone else is saying." 
Now having said that, sometimes horses have a way of finding the right place. Hard times, issues, needs training, just plain ole stubborn was my favorite..... These are descriptions of some of the horses I have been fortunate enough to own in my lifetime. I've euthanized more than one 2 weeks into ownership because it was the right thing to do. I'll just say this though....

I wouldn't have missed a single one of them for the world. My current doll will most likely never be able to be ridden. (Do not trust a sellers vet!) But, I don't care anymore. He has my heart on a halter. Vet bills, hmmm yeah, xrays, ultra-sounds, therapy, chiro, anti inflammatory medications, we are even going a round with some hydrotherapy soon. 

I've been fortunate enough to ride, train, and own some special animals. Some with astounding potential. But, when it comes down to it, the ones I'll always hold special were those who came with issues, or came at a time in my life where I needed them as much as they needed me. 

So sometimes the "cheap or free" horse is worth the newbie trying. Sometimes being outhorsed will humble them enough to smarten up and learn. And yep sometimes it ends in disaster. Horses are like our lives, sometimes you just HAVE to take a chance......


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

I have one of each, a freebie rescue that was anything but free, and a tried and true freebie that came to us because he needed a different environment.
It's not for everyone. First thing my trainer said was get rid of her, get her fit and get rid of her, green on green makes black and blue.....well, I had my bruises but my greenie rescue will be with me for life.


----------



## shandasue (Nov 22, 2011)

today me and my boyfriend went riding, it was about the 4th time i have got him on a horse in the year we have been together.. he was talking about buying himself a horse and i said id help him an that we would look at some gaited horses cause he doesnt like my ruff mare. then i told him he would have to pay at least $1000 for a good horse and he changed his mind. lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## herdbound (Aug 30, 2010)

Rascaholic said:


> I will first say, "Herbound I agree with 90% of what you and everyone else is saying."
> Now having said that, sometimes horses have a way of finding the right place. Hard times, issues, needs training, just plain ole stubborn was my favorite..... These are descriptions of some of the horses I have been fortunate enough to own in my lifetime. I've euthanized more than one 2 weeks into ownership because it was the right thing to do. I'll just say this though....
> 
> I wouldn't have missed a single one of them for the world. My current doll will most likely never be able to be ridden. (Do not trust a sellers vet!) But, I don't care anymore. He has my heart on a halter. Vet bills, hmmm yeah, xrays, ultra-sounds, therapy, chiro, anti inflammatory medications, we are even going a round with some hydrotherapy soon.
> ...


That was beautiful  I am happy they found you because you sound like a very compassionate person. I think that it comes down to 1.) the tenacity of the person and 2.) how much money they have to devote to a project horse. Anything is possible BUT you can find yourself swimming in a sea of regret if your money runs out before your patience or vice versa.


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

herdbound said:


> That was beautiful  I am happy they found you because you sound like a very compassionate person. I think that it comes down to 1.) the tenacity of the person and 2.) how much money they have to devote to a project horse. Anything is possible BUT you can find yourself swimming in a sea of regret if your money runs out before your patience or vice versa.


This is very true. I may someday have to decide if the quality of Rascals life is worth the extra effort. So far, we are fortunate that he is pain free and we have had some really tremendous vets and staff helping us along the way.


----------



## kiwi79 (Nov 11, 2011)

Well said! I almost got myself into a bad situation with a stunning little pinto gelding that I had on trial. I fell in love with him as soon as I saw him but he was 6 y/o, very green and not a lot was known about his past. He was the worst horse for a rusty, nervous rider like me and after being thrown twice I was too scared to get back on him. To make matters worse the owner was saying he would go to the meat works if I didnt want him so I felt really torn. In the end he went back (and never ended up at the works which was a 'joke' apparently), I now have a 17 year old clydie x who still has his faults but is super quiet and just what I need. He is not pretty but at the end of the day the showy green horse is not much use if you are too scared to go near them!


----------



## herdbound (Aug 30, 2010)

kiwi79 said:


> Well said! I almost got myself into a bad situation with a stunning little pinto gelding that I had on trial. I fell in love with him as soon as I saw him but he was 6 y/o, very green and not a lot was known about his past. He was the worst horse for a rusty, nervous rider like me and after being thrown twice I was too scared to get back on him. To make matters worse the owner was saying he would go to the meat works if I didnt want him so I felt really torn. In the end he went back (and never ended up at the works which was a 'joke' apparently), I now have a 17 year old clydie x who still has his faults but is super quiet and just what I need. He is not pretty but at the end of the day the showy green horse is not much use if you are too scared to go near them!


That is so horrible when people threaten with the "slaughterhouse" tactic. That is just wrong. Forcing someone to make a decision based on their heart instead of their head is just wrong....glad everything worked out and you got what you want


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

PerchiesKisses said:


> Know at least this when looking at a first horse:
> 
> 
> What discipline do you intend for it _~ don't get a horse with heaves and then intend to do barrels with it._




I wish that would be always a case. :wink: Unfortunately many people change the mind with time. I got my qh for trail riding only. I started dressage with her even though she's lacking dressage confo.


----------



## herdbound (Aug 30, 2010)

kitten_Val said:


> [/LIST]
> I wish that would be always a case. :wink: Unfortunately many people change the mind with time. I got my qh for trail riding only. I started dressage with her even though she's lacking dressage confo.


Yep. And the sweet gentle first horse we so deeply fall in love with we often outgrow within a couple of years as our skills grow and our confidence matures. Then often our interests change as well. BUT for the very first horse you just can't beat "old faithful".


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

herdbound said:


> BUT for the very first horse you just can't beat "old faithful".


Lol! My first horse was unhandled yearling. So unfortunately I can't speak from experience. :lol:


----------



## clip clop (Mar 12, 2012)

*I feel sorry for the Horse!*

Usually around the 1st of the year, I get alot of calls from parents who got their son or daughter a "pony" for Christmas. Usually the horse was either dirt cheap or free and they have no clue how to take care of it. When the customer hears what the farrier costs will be they usually scoff at how often the feet need to be done. Thats just a small price compared to everything else they may need to do with that horse. The one thats paying the ultimate price is the horse. Nowadays a person can pretty much get a free horse anywhere but little do they know that there is really no such thing. Between time and money it takes alot of work. I really wish that some sort of mandatory class would be required for new horse owners to purchase a horse, just like a person has to do when they get their drivers liscense.


----------



## PerchiesKisses (Dec 6, 2010)

kitten_Val said:


> [/LIST]
> I wish that would be always a case. :wink: Unfortunately many people change the mind with time. I got my qh for trail riding only. I started dressage with her even though she's lacking dressage confo.


We can always change our minds - I myself went through two _very_ different horses before finding Nikki who I'm pretty sure is my "forever horse" ... but for a first horse I think it's important to have an intended direction. Know what you _LIKE_ to do so that you can get a horse that fits that criteria, then if things change we can either train for the new goal with the current horse, or if things work out a different way - sell the horse and get something that does fit what the new goal is.

The important thing is to get a horse that can physically and mentally handle what you're looking to do.


----------



## herdbound (Aug 30, 2010)

PerchiesKisses said:


> but for a first horse I think it's important to have an intended direction. Know what you _LIKE_ to do so that you can get a horse that fits that criteria, then if things change we can either train for the new goal with the current horse, or if things work out a different way - sell the horse and get something that does fit what the new goal is.
> 
> The important thing is to get a horse that can physically and mentally handle what you're looking to do.


Now you brought up two good points. First off buy a horse out of logic. I know this can be soooo hard to do when you are face to face with the horse cause some of them just steal your heart and your "in love" and you just want to make it work BUT that can be a disaster. 

BUT I think a great point you brought up is that if you make a WISE investment in your first horse you are going to be able to sell it and invest in another horse that fits your growing needs. If you make a poor choice you are now going to find yourself in the bad situation of trying to unload that bad decision and it is hard to give horses with issues away...especially if you have any kind of ethical fiber in your body. I would NEVER lie about a horse to move one...BUT people do lie a lot just to get rid of a "problem" horse. So think ahead into the future and know if you make a poor choice it will bite you in the long run even more. It is investment into the next horse in a way...just be careful and use your head instead of your heart!


----------

